# Re: [EVDL] Prices on Empro shunts



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Prices on Empro shunts*

I priced out some of the shunts offered by Empro,
http://www.emproshunts.com/product.aspx

1 B-600-100: 600 Amp 100 Mv Shunt Comments: 2 - 3 weeks ARO 34.21 
1 B-1000-100: 1000 Amp 100 Mv Shunt Comments: 2 - 3 weeks ARO 51.92
1 B-300-100: 300 Amp 100 Mv Shunt Comments: 2 - 3 weeks ARO 21.13
1 A-150-50: 150 Amp 50 Mv Shunt Comments: 2 - 3 weeks ARO 12.88

Not much cheaper than EVparts
http://www.evparts.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

